# Footing



## prentice110 (Apr 6, 2009)

Found a ground man passed out face down on the concrete in a puddle of his own blood last week. It was pretty freaky. It was real muddy and there was still some melting snow and he apparently slipped and couldnt catch himself due to the brush he was dragging. He was out cold and we called 911 and an ambulance came and took him away but it was one of those moments that makes you think again about the dangers that can come at you from anywhere in this crazy job that we have.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 6, 2009)

That might turn real ugly. 

about 5 years ago, the contract inspector for my biggest contract fell on his ice covered concrete driveway. Brain stem injuries, he was in bad shape, has had numerous surgeries, and his career was over. Fortunately, he was close to early retirement age, so they let him hang on until he could retire.

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 7, 2009)

They took him in for cat scans and everything turned out alright, but danged thing is , it had to happen on an emergency storm damage city contract job. Guy wasnt wearing a helmet, and now might lose the contract. Worth at least 35G's a year. Second day on the job. Whatta bummer...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 8, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> They took him in for cat scans and everything turned out alright, but danged thing is , it had to happen on an emergency storm damage city contract job. Guy wasnt wearing a helmet, and now might lose the contract. Worth at least 35G's a year. Second day on the job. Whatta bummer...



This is where the safety training records come in handy. Even a paper signed by a new-hire stating that he understands that PPE *shall be* worn at all times could keep the owner out of trouble.

If they do, contest and ask for probation.


----------

